# Watco Satin Oil



## hookedonmission (Jun 27, 2013)

Does anybody know where I might find a stash of Watco Satin oil. Not Danish oil. Not satin wax. Just satin oil. They have not made it for years I am told. I had a case that my dad passed down to me and I have used it for years and love the stuff. But cant find it anywhere. Called Rustoleum Corp . and they said it was discontinued before they bought out Watco over twelve years ago. I have not tried there other product to see if the results would be similar all I know is I really like the satin oil ! Help ! Thanks.


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

If I am correct, Watco Danish Oil is a combination of 1/3 each of Boiled Linseed Oil/varnish/Mineral Spirits. There may also be a propitiatory ingredients added

In my early wood working days, we made this concoction from scratch. We use different varnish [satin/semi/ or gloss] depending upon our desired outcome. We applied it in the same manner that the Watco product is used.

I would think you might play around with this recipe and you may find exactly the desired result.

By the way, my shop teacher called this home-made product 'Wunderlust'


----------

